# Automotive Photography Technique Discussion



## HitenNainaney (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey Everyone, 

I've been doing a decent amount of automotive photography lately, and have a MASSIVE project coming up later this month, which prompted me to start this discussion. 

Later next week I will be photographing a private car collection for an Arab Sheikh (Crown Prince) which is great for my career as a freelance professional. 

The car's i will be photographing next week are from his private collection and they include a classic 1940's RR, aventador, the mclaren p1, zenvo st, bmw alpinas, e30 m3 and a few more.

More over, this thread gives me a chance to share my techniques for anyone who's interested to learn and also to be able to learn from others. 

When I shoot cars on location during the day, its fairly easy, I position the car in a flattering angle and capture the picture using mostly just available light, and at times add on with an off camera flash (Speedlight)

But my main point of focus for this discussion is Night time car photography. I've shot a couple of pictures in a studio setting with 4-5 block softboxes, but that not the point here. 

My main technique for night time on location automotive photography is to shoot multiple shots while lighting the car from different angles and then compositing then in post. 

Here's how i do it. 

All I used for the pictures below is 1 Nikon SB910 with diffuser, 1 monopod, my d7000, remote trigger. 

Here are the various steps. 

A base exposure captured at iso 100, 2 seconds shutter. 




Then individual shots at 1/125 while lighting the truck from various angles. (There were more than 10 shots for lighting the car, but here are a few examples)










After which, I took these picture to photoshop and composited the best parts of each individual shot, some tonal and color correction and here's the final result.





So, My points for this are:

1. Have you ever used this technique differently ? Such as using a softbox or strip bank instead ? or any other light modifier?

2. have you used multiple flashes instead ? 

3. any other techniques that you would recommend ? 

4. any critique that could help me with my upcoming project

Hope my technique helps whoevers willing to learn!

Look forward to hearing your inputs!

Cheers!
Hiten


----------



## hotdrop (Apr 6, 2014)

Interesting work. If I had seen this shot online I would have though the entire scene and especially the car was rendered. That being said the car shot would work well as part of one of those animated ads they always have that take up half the page. Also not sure I understand whats going on with the shadows, they look sort of odd because of the composite effect.


----------



## MOREGONE (Apr 6, 2014)

Really like the look of that photo. And man I would love to have on of those Raptors. 

Look forward to seeing some of the Sheikh's cars.


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 6, 2014)

I have been getting into light painting, which is how I did my avatar, but I recently purchased a few used speedlights and remote triggers to do some similar shots to what you have done. I didnt even think about using one and then layering in PS. I could have saved some money.
Looks Great! I like it. It might have added some depth if you would have lit a wall or two.


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 6, 2014)

MOREGONE said:


> Really like the look of that photo. And man I would love to have on of those Raptors.
> 
> Look forward to seeing some of the Sheikh's cars.



Thanks ! Drove the rotor after the shoot, and for a mammoth such as that, it's pretty quick ! 

Yeah I just wish his garage manager takes me for a ride in the McLaren! That'll be the cherry on the top!



scotts2014se said:


> I have been getting into light painting, which is how I did my avatar, but I recently purchased a few used speedlights and remote triggers to do some similar shots to what you have done. I didnt even think about using one and then layering in PS. I could have saved some money.
> Looks Great! I like it. It might have added some depth if you would have lit a wall or two.



Damn! That's a real bummer! I was thinking of buyin a few used ones as well, but I came across a tutorial by Tim Wallace on kelby training, where he used this technique. I've tried it a couple of times on my own car, but this was the first time I was able to nail the lighting perfectly.



hotdrop said:


> Interesting work. If I had seen this shot online I would have though the entire scene and especially the car was rendered. That being said the car shot would work well as part of one of those animated ads they always have that take up half the page. Also not sure I understand whats going on with the shadows, they look sort of odd because of the composite effect.



I'll rework on the shadows and post that edit tomorrow. As for the unreal/animated/CGI look, I was trying to replicate the pictures I see in most brochures. I'm not sure if I've achieved that though.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 6, 2014)

HitenNainaney said:


> MOREGONE said:
> 
> 
> > Really like the look of that photo. And man I would love to have on of those Raptors.
> ...



I think light painting might get you there, or atleast incorporating it with what your doing. Also, I kinda like the hard shadows in the foreground.


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 6, 2014)

Thats fricken awesome mate! 

I observed one of my friends on a car shoot and for one of the shots (long exp) he painted some light underneath the car (faceing up to the chassis) and it looked sick, made all sorts of cool affects from behind the mags etc...


----------



## Braineack (Apr 6, 2014)

This is how you light paint a car...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 7, 2014)

Braineack said:


> This is how you light paint a car...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


When you pointed me in the right direction concerning light _painting_, I learned it was moving the light source or the camera while the shutter was open. This seems to be off camera flash photography. Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## Braineack (Apr 7, 2014)

yes.  

he's still "painting" with light, he just happens to be doing it one flash at a time.  I prefer this method.  But doesn't mean the long exposure running a torch down the side of a car method is wrong.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 7, 2014)

scotts2014se said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > This is how you light paint a car...
> ...


This is just one more way to do it.  Using a softbox or a long striplight (think 4ft florescent tube or LED worklight with a diffuser) held at a constant angle and walked around the car will give the more traditional look of a giant chimera box overhead.  Personally i like both, but I feel the traditional method will outlast this current look.


----------

